# Welche Vorteile von Heftkauf?



## HCN (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

als einer derjenigen die seit Jahren die PCGH Print Ausgabe kaufen fühle ich mich irgendwie langsam aber sicher verarscht, wenn 90 % der Inhalte ohnehin kostenlos online verfügbar sind. 

Wofür gebe ich eigentlich jeden Monat das Geld für das Heft ohne DVD aus, bzw. welche Vorteile hab ich denn vom Heftkauf?

Nachdem ich gerade den umfangreichen Fermi Test gelesen habe frage ich mich schon, was da im Heft noch mehr sein soll?

Denn unterwegs lesen kann ich dank Laptop und Mobile Inet Flat dann auch, da brach ich kein Heft mehr.....

Gruß HCN


----------



## mcflops (27. März 2010)

irgendwie muss das ganze hier doch finanziert werden oder ?


----------



## Rotax (27. März 2010)

Da kann ich dich voll und ganz verstehen, deshalb kaufe ich mir auch seit Jahren keine solchen Zeitschriften mehr. 

Das letzte Heft was ich mir gekauft habe war die PCGames mit der Crysis2-Vorschau und den versprochenen echten Screenshots, das waren dann gerenderte Screenshots bzw. von der PS3, außerdem nix neues dazu, nur die alten Kamellen über die CryEngine 3 die ohnehin schon bekannt waren. Dass das für eine Titelstory gereicht hat... und paar Tage später war der Artikel dann eingescannt online bei pcgames.de einzusehen, da haben sich dann viele berechtigterweise sehr aufgeregt.



mcflops schrieb:


> irgendwie muss das ganze hier doch finanziert  werden oder ?




Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

Nunja, eigentlich bin ich fast der selben Meinung. Trotzdem finde ich das Heft schon besser. Finanzieren tu ich das ja nicht selbst, ein Abo habe ich geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

Was wird aber erwartet?
Dass es Inhalte im Heft gibt, die man nicht Online bringt?
Geht nicht, denn dann sind andere Magazine/Webseiten vorne und man verliert Leser/Webbesucher.
Dann kann mans gleich einstampfen.


----------



## HCN (27. März 2010)

Das man z. B. nur ganz kurze Übersichtsartikel bringt oder aber nur ne Vorschau und der volle Artikel erst einige Zeit später freigegeben wird usw.

Aber alles andere ist ein schlag ins Gesicht für die Käufer des Heftes, denn wer bezahlt schon gerne für Sachen dies auch legal gratis gibt.

Und nur fürs Papier seh ich irgendwie nicht ein.

Eigentlich sollte die Webseite m. M. n. eine Ergänzung zum Heft sein und kein Ersatz oder Parallelauftritt mit gleichem Inhalt. 

Spiegel oder Focus machen es doch auch so, da gibt es online kurze übersichtsartikel und den vollen müssen sich die LEute dann per Mikropayment für 50 oder 80 cent kaufen usw.

So werden die Leute die das Heft kaufen nicht verarscht und wer nur einen Artikel möchte, der zahlt nur ein paar cent statt den vollen Heftpreis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

Was der Vorteil des Heftes beim GF100 Test bringt, wird sich frühestens in einer Woche zeigen. Ich tippe z.B. mal auf eine größere Zahl von Vergleichskarten (und hoffe auf einen Metawert über alle Benchmarks). Ggf. gibt es bis dahin auch Tests von Retailkarten.

Im allgemeinen aber enthält die Printausgabe weitaus mehr Tests. Hier online verfügbar sind nicht 90%, sondern eher 10%. In den weiten des Internets wird man zwar vermutlich weitere 70% auf irgend einer Seite finden - irgendwer auf dem Globus wird schon einen Test online stellen. Aber ehe man den gefunden hat, vergehen ggf. Stunden und ob er dann fachgerecht durchgeführt und der Tester neutral ist, weiß man auch nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

Bringt doch eh nichts, wenn ständig einer die Print online stellt.


----------



## Shi (28. März 2010)

Ich kaufe die PCGH um die zeitschrift zu unterstützen, auch wenn es die Inhalte schon online gibt! Laut Wikipedia gehen nämlich die Verkaufszahlen immer weiter zurück


----------



## HCN (28. März 2010)

> Laut Wikipedia gehen nämlich die Verkaufszahlen immer weiter zurück


 
Tja warum wohl?



> wenn es die Inhalte schon online gibt!


 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die sich früher immer hauptsächlich wegen dem Einkaufsführer gekauft, aber den gibts ja jetzt online...

Im übrigen geht das der Konkurrenz wie Gamestar, PC Action usw. genauso...


----------



## hyperionical (28. März 2010)

Hauptgrund?

Es gibt einen Raum wo ich kein Internet hab und auch nicht haben will, also weiterhin Print.
Ich muss baer zustimmen das man den Mehrwert des Heftes einfach durch Tests und Specials darstellen kann, aber nur wenn Tests nich 2 Tage später online ist (bei GF100 muss man das als HW-Website) oder nur Special drübersteht ohne wirklich dicke Inhalte.


----------



## DOTL (28. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Spiegel oder Focus machen es doch auch so, da gibt es online kurze übersichtsartikel und den vollen müssen sich die LEute dann per Mikropayment für 50 oder 80 cent kaufen usw.


Zumindest beim Spiegel stimmt das nicht mehr gänzlich. Mittlerweile bekommt man die Vorabmeldungen, welche dann in der Printzeitung am Sonntag (Spezial-Abos) bzw. Montag abgedruckt sind, bereits am Wochenende online zu lesen. Zudem wird ein Großteil der Printartikel im Laufe der Woche 1:1 auf der Onlineseite übernommen. Beides hat sich im Rahmen des neuen Konzepts und der neuen Chef-Redaktion geändert.
Zusätzlich öffnete der Spiegel seine Archive, so dass ältere Artikel kostenfrei zugänglich gemacht werden.
Aber gut, der Spiegel betreibt mit SPON Deutschlands größtes Nachrichtenportal. Dass dort dann auch gewisse Parallelen zur Printausgabe gezogen werden, dürfte nachvollziehbar sein. Dennoch ist mir persönlich eine Printzeitung lieber als ein reiner Onlinetext.

Der Focus hingegen verfolgt ein etwas anderes Konzept. Allerdings ähnelt es in gewissen Punkten jenem des Spiegel, zumal beide auch im gegenseitigen Wettbewerb stehen.

In allem kann man aber die Konzepte der breiten Publikumszeitungen bzw. der Nachrichtenmagazine nicht mit einer Computerzeitung vergleichen, welche sich insgesamt eher an eine bestimmte und weniger breite Zielgruppe richtet.


----------



## zcei (28. März 2010)

Also mir ist es nur recht, dass es eine Print-Ausgabe gibt!

Erstens bin ich sehr viel im Auto, wo ich kein Internet habe, mir die 5 Stunden trotzdem vertreiben muss. Da wird dann auch mal ein Artikel gelesen, den ich erst garnicht so interessant fand und im nachhinein mehr weiß als vorher.

Außerdem habe ich zweitens keine Lust immer im Internet alles zu lesen.
Davon bekomm ich nach ner Zeit richtige Ermüdungserscheinungen, weswegen ich manche Passagen dann einfach überspringe. So hab ich vom GF100 Test nur 2 Teile gelesen, der Rest wird dann im Heft folgen.

Also für Print & Online Mischmasch!


----------



## Rotax (28. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen aber enthält die Printausgabe weitaus mehr Tests.



Das ist aber für mich kein Grund sich das Heft zu kaufen, mich interessiert der Test von irgendeinem Hardwareteil welches ich garnicht brauche nicht, z.B. ein Mini-Gehäuse oder sowas.

Was mich interessiert sind Tests der Top-Produkte wie neue Grafikkarten- oder Prozessorgenerationen, wenn diese Tests nicht sofort wenn die NDA fällt online bei PCGH lesen zu wären würde ich mir auch etwas öfter das Heft kaufen. Dass es sie irgendwo anders, z.B. von CB, gibt ist mir schon bewusst, ist mir dann aber egal, ich will den PCGH Test lesen. Danach kann ich mir auch noch andere Tests online anschaun.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (5. April 2010)

Wenn du dich auf die großen Tests beziehst, kann ich dir sagen, dass der Fermi-Test im Heft noch einiges an Zuatzinformation liefert. Unter andrem AF-Skaliernungsbenchmarks, was viele hier interessieren dürfte. Davon abgesehen ist das Heft mit deutlich mehr Tests, Praxis- und Wissens-Artikeln vollgestopft. Ab Mittwoch also kaufen!


----------



## Perry (8. April 2010)

also ich habe seid der ersten Ausgabe jede gekauft, ich lese viel online auch auf anderen Seiten, aber dennoch finde ich es immer mal wieder gut ein Heft in der Hand zu halten ist mal ne Abwechslung zum üblichen Buch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. April 2010)

Hast du keine Lust auf ein Abo? Dann kriegst du als treuer Leser deinen "Stoff" ein paar Tage früher und natürlich auch eine Prämie. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hast du keine Lust auf ein Abo? Dann kriegst du als treuer Leser deinen "Stoff" ein paar Tage früher und natürlich auch eine Prämie.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Naja wenn ich mich jetzt richtig endsinne haben sich meine Abonnetnen die Zeitschrift am Kiosk gekauft,weil ihre nicht angekommen auch bei dem neuen Dienstleister.

@Topic
Das Papier ist nützlich wenn man grad kein Klopapier zuhause hat.


----------



## CyLord (9. April 2010)

Ich stehe auch kurz davor es abzubestellen. Sicher sind da mehr Tests und Inhalte darin. Aber ich sehe nicht mehr ein, zum Wohle dieser Community das Ganze zu finanzieren, wenn einige wichtige Inhalte ein paar Tage später sowieso auf der Webseite landen.

Skalierung mit AF ist doch ein schlechter Witz...

Bei mir kam die Zeitschrift auch schon später an.


----------



## maxkno (10. April 2010)

Das Problem haben alle Zeitschriften. Durch das Ipad und Konsorten wird sich in den n. Jahren eh das Leseverhalten ändern.
Tageszeitungen haben doch die größten Schwierigkeiten oder? Das Neuste von Gestern heute auf den Tisch.
Es wird immer eine Gruppe geben, die sich die Zeitschriften kaufen werden, nur den Mehrwert den die Meisten hier wollen..der kann schon aus zeitlichen Gründen nie so "wertvoll" sein als das man es eh aus dem Netz bekommt. Ok evtl Spieletitel wird eine Ausgabe steigen lassen. Aber evtl auch schon zu alt um wirklich gespielt zu werden?
Und mehr Technikergebrabbel  kann auch keiner wollen. Versteht ja hinterher keiner mehr. Dann wird man zu einem Insidermagazin (geheime kryptische Zeichen, Symbole  ) und verliert noch mehr Leser. Schnelle Informationen werden hauptsächlich gewünscht.

Mir geht es oft auch so, dass ich z.B. bei der Printausgabe z.B. über Grafikkarten, mir nur ansehe wie der Test gelaufen ist. (Die Fotovergleiche laufen eigentlich fast immer darauf hinaus: finde 10 Fehler, die finde ich aber nie, weil den Unterschied sieht man evtl auf dem Bildschirm eher.)
Ob die Karte x nun  Super AA kann oder Karte y super duper SASDFRHA  interessiert mich nicht, weil für mich es schon anfängt zu technisch zu werden.

Es ist eine Gradwanderung und tja was wird kommen? Es wird spannend, evtl demnächst am Bahnhofsbuchhandel: einmal Ipad mit PCgames aufladen bitte. (oder ne andere Kiste) So was kann man dann auch dahin mitnehmen, wo man Papier bisher nicht digital ersetzen kann


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Tja, aber wenn die PCGHW runterfällt ist sie nicht kaputt oder zerkratzt. Ich kauf mir doch keinen tragbaren PC zum PCGHW lesen.... Is unpraktisch in der Arbeit....


----------



## Shi (26. April 2010)

Ja, und außerdem ist die PCGH kein Heft für Noobs wie die ComputerBild oder  (Hier beliebigen Namen einfügen)-Magazin (z.B. Vista Magazin, Computer Magazin etc.)
Wenn du schon ein wenig Ahnung hast dann kannst du die PCGH mit Spaß lesen !!!


----------



## HCN (3. Mai 2010)

Was mir einfach gegen den Strich geht:

Die PC Games Hardware Printausgabe und diese Seite hier sind doch keine Konkurrenzveranstaltungen.

Ich sehe das Forum als Ausweitung des Heftes und nicht als Parallelveranstaltung.

Von daher müsste man den Fermi Artikel auch gar nicht online bringen, sondern könnte ihn Heftexklusiv bringen.

Das wäre ein Grund sich das Heft zu kaufen. Und ich will ja auch nicht irgendeinen Test haben (war ja mal ein Argument vor einigen Posts) sondern PCGH Tests.

Ich werde mir jeden falls erst dann wieder eine Printausgabe kaufen, wenn minimum 50-75 % der Artikel nicht auch auf der Webseite hier zu finden sind.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als einer derjenigen die seit Jahren die PCGH Print Ausgabe kaufen fühle ich mich irgendwie langsam aber sicher verarscht, wenn 90 % der Inhalte ohnehin kostenlos online verfügbar sind.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Danke für das Feedback und entschuldige, dass ich das bisher nicht gesehen habe. Mich erschreckt etwas, dass Du scheinbar felsenfest glaubst, 90 Prozent der Heftinhalte wären online. Da ist natürlich nicht der Fall. Wir überlegen uns sehr gut, was online geht und was nicht. Vor allem publishen wir nicht einfach Inhalte aus dem Heft online, da nehmen wir uns schon etwas Zeit und Muße.

Mich würde interessieren, wie Du zu den 90 Prozent kommst. Ich stelle Dir dann gerne mal meine Rechnung auf. 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für das Feedback und entschuldige, dass ich das bisher nicht gesehen habe. Mich erschreckt etwas, dass Du scheinbar felsenfest glaubst, 90 Prozent der Heftinhalte wären online. Da ist natürlich nicht der Fall. Wir überlegen uns sehr gut, was online geht und was nicht. Vor allem publishen wir nicht einfach Inhalte aus dem Heft online, da nehmen wir uns schon etwas Zeit und Muße.
> 
> ...






HCN schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jeden falls erst dann wieder eine Printausgabe kaufen,  wenn minimum 50-75 % der Artikel nicht auch auf der Webseite hier zu  finden sind.



Auch hier würde mich Deine Rechnung interessieren. Da wir weder Marktübersichten noch Praxisartikel online stellen (plus diverse weitere Specials), verstehe ich nicht, wie Du auf diese Prozentzahlen kommst.


----------



## Lelwani (5. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich finde das die qualität der zeitung in der letzten zeit doch ziemlich nachgelassen hat.
Hab sie mir früher jeden Monat gekauft doch werde ich es nicht mehr tun... weil einfach nichts wirklich interessantes drine steht...

mögen andere anders sehen aba laut den verkaufszahlen steh ich mit meiner meinung nich alleine da


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Mai 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> mögen andere anders sehen aba laut den verkaufszahlen steh ich mit meiner meinung nich alleine da


Das betrifft aber nicht nur die PCGH allein. Bei fast allen Heften sind die Verkaufszahlen gesunken.

Ich bin jedenfalls mit der PCGH zufrieden.
Ich finde es viel besser nach der Arbeit sich das Heft zu schnappen und dann gemütlich auf dem Sofa oder im Bett die Artikel zu lesen anstatt das noch am Laptop, PC oder (sowieso umständlich) Smartphone zu machen. Da ich beruflich schon fast den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner verbringe hab ich einfach danach keinen Bock mehr drauf mich weiter von Bildschirmen "anleuchten" zu lassen. Zudem ist es umständlich wenn man sich hinlegt und den Laptop auf den Bauch nimmt. Da ist mir ein Heft 1000x lieber.
Auch kann man da mMn schneller mal nachschlagen wenn man etwas nochmal nachlesen möchte.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

nun die PCGH ist eine fachzeitschrift,somit klar das dies nur auf hardware interressierte zielt.wie mich.
ich finde das heft gut,es gib gelegendlich sachen die mich weniger interressieren.oder auch artikel die ich schon bei der schwester zeitschrift pcgames pc action gelesen hab.
pc action wegen dem humor,pc games meist wegen der dvd (vollversion wenn keine gute drin ist bleibt es liegen)pc action mittlerweile regelmäßig.auch wenn die dvd müll ist.die show lohnt sich.
bei der pcgh ist das mal mit oder mal ohne dvd hängt von der vollversion ab.
diesen monat gibt es wieder alarm für (RTLverdummung)cobra 11 nitro.ist zwar nett mehr aber nicht.
deswegen heute die pcgh print ohne dvd.
dem threat ersteller kan ich nicht verstehen,klar kommt einiges online ,aber 90% niemals.ausser er interressiert sich nicht für die wissens artikel oder für die marktübersicht,die mal etwas mehr ältere vergleichs hardware darstellt könnte.
so als vergleich welche grafikkarte in etwa der leistung der älteren gegenüberstellt.
mus man ja bei nvidia umbennenungs wahn der letzten jahre.besonders interressant bei htpc.


----------

